# having damaged wheel bearings unsafe???



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

i think my front left wheel has a damaged wheel bearing, and i basically wanted to know if it is unsafe to drive around like this. And also does anyone know how to repair it and much does a repair usually go for if i do it myself?
thanks


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

I would consider it dangerous, if it is your wheel bearing. They can be tricky to diagnose only because there are balljoints, inner and outer tie rods, cv joints,and shocks that can contribute to tire play in that area.
If it is your front wheel bearing I believe that they are pressed into place and you'll need a press to change them out. Is it difficult, no.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

A defective wheel bearing is unsafe. They can seize up and lock the wheel. It happened to an old Mercedes of mine. It was exciting , to say the least.

Lew


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

im2kwik4u said:


> And also does anyone know how to repair it and much does a repair usually go for if i do it myself?
> thanks


Unfortunately, you can't do front bearings yourself unless you own a machine shop. The whole procedure is listed in the B14 FSM, but it involves using a press capable of 1.2 tons of force to press in the bearing and the assembly into the hub. Unfortunately, bearings are also rather expensive to have done if you take it to an auto repair shop, and in order to take your hub assembly and the new bearings to the machine shop you'd need a 2nd car (plus you'd have to get the hub assembly/knuckle off your car). 

A solution some of the guys here suggested is to get used knuckles from the junkyard, inspect them to make sure the bearings inside are good, then just swap them in. Whole hub/knuckle assemblies can be had for $50 a side or less, and if you have a set of spares you can go buy new bearings and get them pressed in on the ones that came off your car (which is nice if you like to do a lot of autocrossing or track days).


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

I think I might have the same problem...

My car makes a weird scuffing noise that speeds up as the car speeds up. We thought it was the wheel bearing but when we jacked up the car and spun the wheels by hand none of them made any noise.

Anyway, another friend thinks it's the wheel bearing too. And suggested that I tried packing in a lot of grease and see if that would help.

I haven't done that yet and was wondering if you guys think it would help or work as a temp fix?

And looking for parts from a wrecked B14 isn't really an option here, B14s (Sentra and 200SX) are rare here. So rare that when you call in to look for it they don't know what you are talking about, so I have to drive around and look for it myself.

How much would it cost in parts to replace?
And would I need a wheel alignment after I replace it?

Thanks


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Just get a used or rebuilt hub assembly. I had to do this on a Taurus once that had a bearing go which made the wheel wobble and destroyed: The wheel, wheel studs, and brake rotor. The car belonged to a girl I knew who only fixed it when it no longer moved! The studs snapped off and the wheel was hanging by a thread so, yeah, it is a very dangerous situation!


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

I would love to be able to get a used or rebuilt hub assembly... But as I've stated, there are no wrecked B14 200SX/Sentra in my area.

Unless there is a hub that I can use from another car...

How difficult is replacing the wheel bearing, if I have that press?
The FSM is a little confusing but I'll have someone help me.

And some cost estimates would be great please.
Parts?
Labour, if I go to a shop(Nissan dealer)?

Thanks


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

freezing_frost said:


> I would love to be able to get a used or rebuilt hub And some cost estimates would be great please.
> Parts?
> Labour, if I go to a shop(Nissan dealer)?
> 
> Thanks


Called Courtesy Nissan here in Richardson Texas. Service writer says best estimate without looking up part is bearing approx $80
and labour $300.
I had one replaced on my Subaru and bearing was more like $110 but using local shop I think the labour was more like $120, but that was 7 years ago, and my memory may be defective !!!

Hope that helps.


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

That helps a lot, thank you.

I've been asking my friends and several of them said they can do it, so lucky for me I'll be saving a good chunk of $$$ in labour.


----------

